# What kind of fish???



## fishy77 (May 18, 2012)

I work cleaning at a school and there's a fish tank in one of the class rooms and this guy really stands out, just wondering if anyone knows what species he is??? Thx !!


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks like a Bala Shark.

Aquarium Life


----------

